
User Trusts: Broad-Based Ownership for Online Platforms - yarapavan
https://osf.io/pe2va/
======
yarapavan
This essay introduces what promise a broad-based capital strategy—trusts
serving platform users—might hold for the online economy, especially as an
enabler of more widespread, organized, and democratic user accountability. It
draws on lessons from the experience of employee ownership alongside emerging
opportunities for other kinds of broad-based ownership structures. User-
oriented trusts could enable meaningful co-governance and profit sharing among
essential stakeholders, a prospect that merits research and experimentation.

